
A new Amazon seller scam - ashitlerferad
https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2016/09/22/a-new-amazon-seller-scam/
======
roddux
At the end of this scam, you still end up with your money back.

Unless the scammer is investing the money or holding it in an account with
decent returns, while also doing this on a huge scale-- this doesn't seem ALL
THAT worthwhile.

Not that I can profess to knowing what goes through the mind of a scammer.

